# Cruze not shifting.



## [email protected].com (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi everybody.
I have a 2019 cruze rs with the 1.8 engine. lately it will not shift into sixth gear when the temp drops below 32 degrees. 
It doesn't matter how long I drive it will not shift unless the outside temp goes above freezing.
Is their a sensor causing this problem? I drove for 3.5 hours on the interstate and it never got out of fifth gear.
Any ideas? thanks
Dave


----------



## ontario1.4 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi everybody.
> I have a 2019 cruze rs with the 1.8 engine. lately it will not shift into sixth gear when the temp drops below 32 degrees.
> It doesn't matter how long I drive it will not shift unless the outside temp goes above freezing.
> Is their a sensor causing this problem? I drove for 3.5 hours on the interstate and it never got out of fifth gear.
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

How-To: Cruze Gen 2 Transmission Fluid Change
Transmission Fluid Capacity/Level Check Procedure 
AMSOIL Products for the 2016+ Gen2 Cruze


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 2019 cruze rs with the 1.8 engine


All 2019 Cruze come with the 1.4 turbo engine.

This is normal behavior as detailed by the TSB posted above. When you have a combination of low temperature and enough humidity in the air, the engine won't operate in such a manner that the moisture flowing through the air intake system would freeze up inside the intercooler. The ECU does this by not shifting into 6th gear at highway speeds. It keeps the engine in 5th gear so that it runs faster, meaning the air flowing through the air intake is warmer - it keeps the intercooler from freezing up.


----------

